# Do betta fish bite?



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

I have never had a fish in my life and im very worried that my betta will bite me. I have read that they do and can bite if you put ur finger in their tank. Is this true? im very worried


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Anything with a mouth can bite, but they couldn't hurt you. None of mine ever have.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

They're not like... piranhas. It's not a "bite" as much as a tiny pinch, and more amusing then scary (than it can be a little shock the first time).

My daughter's fish doesn't bite at all, but mine will leap out of the water to nip - he's a greedy, highly aggressive fish.

You just can't tell which ones will bite. But it's absolutely nothing to worry about, it's not like they can cause an injury.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's very tru but it doesn't hurt because they really don't grab your skin. It just feels like they are touching your with their mouths. 
I have a sorority and everytime I put my hand in they act like pirahnas! They are just hoping you have food, it's not maliciously.


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

ok im just a very cautious person and am very afraid of fish i was told they didnt bite but later learned they had the ability to.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I had one male bite me before and he didn't let go -_- But other than that one out of hundreds of bettas I've had over the years has bitten me. 

Actually them biting is interesting. I read somewhere that bettas, if larger, would have more powerful bites than a great white shark. Interesting. But of course our bettas will never hurt you with a bite.


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

You mean all the fish you have had they have all bitten you?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No lol. Only one male, out of hundreds of bettas, has bitten me lol.


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

o lol thanks so much im not sure when i should try putting my fingers in his aquarium


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

How to explain this.. A betta bite has about as much pressure as your figure uses to press a key on your computer keyboard.. maybe less. You don't feel a "bite" really, more like something poking you that isn't sharp. An eraser or something. I doubt anyone has ever gotten a bruise or had blood drawn by a betta. It would take a HUGE betta to do that.

They don't have teeth, and as far as them being "Fighting fish" goes, if that's the root of your concern, a betta's tail is very delicate, so if a betta bites a betta tail, it might do damage, but that's like you or I biting a chunk out of toilet paper. Betta fins are easy to damage. Your finger is not.


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

I put my finger near his tank and he freaked out. Im thinking i should give him more time before i start trying to play with him correct?


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

I put my fingers near my betta coles tank and he freaked out so im guessing he needs more time to adjust correct?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I would say so. If mine are new I usually don't bother them until their next water change. They can be skittish in a new home like any animal of any breed or species can.

p.s. My sorority girls have tryed to bite me before. It doesn't hurt at all. It just feels funny. I laughed afterward.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah he probably needs more time to get used to you. Most people say its not a good idea to put your hands in the tank because the oils in your skin will get in the water plus if you use lotion and soap the residue could harm your fish.


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info im just really new at this and never ever had a fish before


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

MollyJean said:


> They don't have teeth, and as far as them being "Fighting fish" goes, if that's the root of your concern, a betta's tail is very delicate, so if a betta bites a betta tail, it might do damage, but that's like you or I biting a chunk out of toilet paper. Betta fins are easy to damage. Your finger is not.


Bettas do have teeth, and very sharp ones. I was hoping I could find a picture of FB a breeder took recently of a betta's mouth.

BUT they won't hurt you. It's like you trying to sink your teeth into the skin of a very large watermelon suspended in the air, it just won't happen!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My males love to bite my finger, but it's in no way painful at all.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this the one, Vilmarisv?

They don't have the kind of teeth that we mammals have. They're more like sharp raised bumps in their jaw cartilage. Tough enough to crush snails and copepods and shrimp and insect bodies and hard dry pellets. But not enough to hurt you. 

There's a parallel thread about biting going on right now. It's very funny.


----------



## Coryguy01 (Dec 7, 2010)

Great picture!! Excellent detail.....though I don't see any teeth....I've owned bettas for years....and my current betta has an exquiste mosaic pattern of black and blue on his head and back....I'm trying to capture on film....any tips?
As for bites....go to Discovery Channel


----------



## jeffandcole (Mar 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help! I plan on making a website about bettas since i think they are very cool fish!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My Endler girls bite harder and more frequently than my betta girls. They are crazy little things.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

My babies both jump at my finger. They will also bite when it's in the water. It is really cute! My girl can jump really high.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

hehe i got bit for the first time the other day. actually, it was when my one female, Jackie, first learned how to jump the divider into Frosty's section. i know i shouldn't have but i stuck my hand in there and carefully cupped her out. as i was cupping here Frosty bit me. it was a funny situation.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My girl Daffy used to bite me. Lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hallyx said:


> Is this the one, Vilmarisv?
> 
> They don't have the kind of teeth that we mammals have. They're more like sharp raised bumps in their jaw cartilage. Tough enough to crush snails and copepods and shrimp and insect bodies and hard dry pellets. But not enough to hurt you.
> 
> There's a parallel thread about biting going on right now. It's very funny.


That pic reminds me of such a close-up of a bug.. Like when SPongebob was in Sandy's dome and a butterfly landed on his water bowl.. The up close was horrifying! This betta pic is strange! But wow had no idea they had little "teeth". Bowser will jump out of water to bite, bc he relates my finger to the paintbrush I give them wormies on but he backs up if I put my finger IN the water!
Ludendorff has become quite the fighter. He latches on and tugs, it does not hurt but I can see why he takes _mouthfuls_ of worms at a time! He's a big strong boy! Must be his genes (he's from Asia ^.^)


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I found it hillarious when Kyon bit me. I was putting a plant back that had come uprooted and I felt something on my arm. Thinking it was a leaf or something stuck to me I looked down and there he was! Mouth wide on my arm! Didn't hurt but it was funny! Love the pic. Had to look very closely but I could see the tiny teeth


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

Just for the sake of putting my two cents in: Isaac is far more curious than bitey and has never tried to bite for all the times I've stuck my hands in his tank. I did, however, once have a betta who nuzzled.

Yeah. Nuzzled. It was basically too cute for words.


----------

